# "Airborne" and Elderberry When Nursing?



## huggingmama (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi all,

Is Airborne safe to take when nursing? How about Elderberry? I couldn't find anything on kellymom.com about them.

DH, DS, and I are all suffering from a cold we've given each other.







DH bought some herbs (Lemon Balm, Reishi, Elderberry) for himself and my mom is coming over today with some Airborne, and I'm not sure what I can take.

I'm not concerned about the herbs affecting milk supply (not really an issue for me), but I am concerned about safety.

Anyone know anything about these?

TIA...


----------



## Avena (May 27, 2005)

Hey Mama,
Whats airborne?? (I've never heard of it)

( for you) Elderberry is fine/safe to take while nursing...Elder is very mild, and is a general for colds/flu etc.

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## huggingmama (Oct 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Avena*
Hey Mama,
Whats airborne?? (I've never heard of it)

( for you) Elderberry is fine/safe to take while nursing...Elder is very mild, and is a general for colds/flu etc.

Hope you feel better soon!

Thanks so much for the Elderberry info... The Airborne site is here: http://www.airbornehealth.com/ for those who are interested. Anyone have any info on it?


----------



## mommystinch (May 18, 2004)

I am currently pregnant and nursing dd1... when I had a bad cold last month, my midwife suggested taking Airborne... so, there's at least one trusted (to me at least) opinion that it is okay.


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

I take it like crazy when I'm feeling a cold coming on- never had any problems.


----------



## stacyg (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoveChild421*
I take it like crazy when I'm feeling a cold coming on- never had any problems.









: the elderberry that is...


----------

